# Good deals to attractions in Singapore



## clare233 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hi All,

To me, it is rather costly to be travelling & visiting Singapore with a family and when we have visiting friends and relatives. So I thought to round up and share some of the good deals I discovered. Hope it helps 

1) Underwater World Singapore
From Dec 1 to 31, it will be offerings rates of 1990s, at S$15 per person, usual price is up to S$25.90. But here's the catch, valid for local residents and Singaporeans only.

2) Gardens by the Bay Singapore
- Annual Family Pass (2 adults & 3 children): $180
- Annual Individual Adult Pass: $68

3) Singapore Flyer
- Basic Family Value Pack (2 adults & 1 child): $78
- Annual Individual friends of Singapore Flyer membership: $69
*I personally liked that this membership offers the holder a 15% discount for subsequent ticket purchases (no cap - good when I have friends and relatives over)

4) Singapore Zoo
- friends of the zoo (annual family pass) (2 adults & 2 child): $210
- friends of the zoo (annual individual pass): $90
*most costly of the lot

Have fun discovering and visiting Singapore, guys!


----------

